# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 9 & 10 (special)



## Escher (Oct 19, 2009)

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT (temporarily hosted here) can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```
P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

*Bi-Monthly Special*
To make up for not having a competition for September, I've decided to hold a double this month. I understand that it is late in the month to begin a new one, but I'd like to catch up and hold November's on time!

For this competition, you'll have 48 scrambles to do, but each 22/24 mean will be separate. I'll then take a mean of your results for both months, and that will be the overall results of the competition. 
Anybody that only submits results for one month will not appear in the overall results, nor will their single be counted in the overall best single results, but they can still win the individual competition they enter.

And as you can see, I've included a results for best single. Despite it often being based on luck, I thought it'd be nice to see where we all stand.

Thanks, Rowan.

*Scrambles for September*
1. U2 B D2 U R B2 U F' R' D' L' B2 L' F U' L2 D' R' F2 D2 F B2 D' R2 B2
2. L' D F' R D2 B2 L' R F2 D2 R' D2 B L2 U2 L U F2 L2 R F2 D R2 U2 F2
3. D2 R D2 F2 R2 B L' U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U B L F R' U2 R2 U F R2 D'
4. R D B2 R2 U' B' R' F D2 U L D2 F' L' R2 U2 B F' U' L U R2 B' U L2
5. D2 L2 U2 R2 L' F' B2 L2 B2 L' R2 F U2 B2 L2 B L' R U2 F' B' L' D B2 F2

6. R' B R2 D U L' F2 L2 B L2 F2 D U B2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' L U2 D' B D
7. D L D' U2 B2 R2 D' U2 R' U F U2 D' B' R F' B U2 F2 L2 U2 B R' U' D
8. R U2 R D B2 F2 R2 F' D' L R2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F R' B U2 R' L F'
9. F2 L' R D' R U' B U' B F L' R2 F' D' U B' F U' L' B' R' B' U2 R2 B'
10. D' U2 R F2 L' D F' R U' R' B R' D' B D' B' D U' B2 L U L' D' U2 B2

11. R U D L' U2 R U F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 U' F' R2 F B L U D L D B D2
12. B L2 D2 R2 L' D' L' B' R B2 D F' L2 F B' U B2 L2 D F2 L U2 D' L U'
13. F2 U R2 L' F L B2 D R2 B D F2 L F B2 D U' B' U' R' F' D F2 U F
14. R2 B D U F' D R2 B2 R' D R' B' L U2 F2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 D2 R F U' B'
15. B2 L2 B R2 F' R D F' B2 D' U R2 U2 F' L' D' R U B' U R B2 U2 D' B

16. U2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 L B' U F U F D2 F' R L2 U' D R' L' F2 D F' R'
17. R' D' B2 L' R' U L F U R2 D' B' L U2 B' R D' U' B' U2 F' B D L' B
18. B' L D' U R L D B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U' L F B2 L' F' L' R2 F2 D2 U B2 U2
19. R U L' F2 L' D2 F R U D2 B' U2 R L U L' D2 U' R L' F B D U' B2
20. R2 L2 D' B' L2 U B' F U R2 U2 R D2 R' B R B2 F2 L2 U F' U' D L' B

21. R2 F2 U' B' U2 F' D2 L2 F' R L U2 D' F' D B2 D B2 D2 R2 U D2 R D U
22. D2 L2 U D' L' D F R U2 F B D' F' D2 F U L B2 F R2 B U R B' L2
23. R D L R' U F' B' D2 U2 B F' U R F B' U' F' B L2 D' B R2 L2 F' L'
24. R2 B' U' L2 F B' R2 B F R' F B' R L B D2 F R D B2 U2 B2 U' D2 F

*Scrambles for October*
1. U' L2 B2 U L R F2 R B' D2 F2 B' R B2 D' F R2 L2 D' R D L2 U2 B2 R2
2. R' D' U' B' R' D' B U2 L' D' F' U' R2 L' U F' D F D' U2 L B R' L D2
3. D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' L' B' L U2 L U' R B2 R2 L2 D2 L F' U D' F' L'
4. B' L2 B2 D' U R2 F B2 U R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D R2 D' B2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 B'
5. B2 L2 B2 D R' L D2 F R B' L' D2 L2 F' U' F2 U D R2 F D' B2 U D2 R2

6. U F' D' L' D L R2 B' D' R' U2 L2 B2 F L' D2 B' D' B' U R2 B' U' R2 U
7. B2 D' U L' F' D2 U' B U B R2 L D2 B D' F2 B' L2 U B D2 B' R2 U L'
8. L' F L R D' B F U F R' D2 B2 U' D' R' B2 U' L' U' R2 F2 L D B U
9. R F2 U' L D' R2 F2 U' F' D' R' B' F2 D L B' R F' D' L R2 F U' L2 U
10. D2 R F' D2 F' L2 U R2 L U' R U2 L F' D B D' B2 F' L2 R' F' L U' D2

11. R' U' B R U2 D B' R2 D U' B' U R' D' B' F2 D F D L B2 D U2 R2 D
12. R' B' U' D2 B F R2 D2 U' F L2 D' F B2 R L F L2 B2 F2 U' B' D L' R
13. L U2 L2 U' R' L2 D B D2 B F' U F' R B2 L F L' U2 F U R' D2 R2 F2
14. R B2 F R2 D U' R2 L2 D2 B' D F B' R B' U2 F' R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U' F' R
15. F U2 B2 L R2 D' R2 B' R' L' B D2 F2 U L U2 D2 R U2 F B R' B2 D' L2

16. L' D B2 U D L2 U' R D U' B' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B F R2 L2 U2 D R B2 F'
17. D' B R' F' R2 D' L2 B F2 U L R' U' R2 U2 R F L' F D' L2 B R B' D2
18. R2 D L' F2 D2 F2 U' L B' L' B L F' B L D2 L F2 B' U F' D' U' R' U'
19. U R2 B' D B R2 F B D2 L' U' L2 B' U R2 F' L R U B' U L2 R D L2
20. D2 U2 B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L' B' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' F2 D' U B' U' D2

21. R2 U2 R2 D' R U' B2 R' L' U L' F' L2 D' L' B L2 F U F D' B2 F' U F'
22. R' F D' F' U' D F' U F' D L2 F2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' U' D F2 B R D2 F R2
23. U F2 D' F' L' D2 L' B L2 D2 U' F2 D' B' D2 L' D F2 D' B' F U' R' L2 U'
24. D' B U2 D' L' R D2 F L' R' U R2 L F2 D2 B' F U2 R B' U B' R' F2 R
*
September Average Winners:
*
Fazrulz: 10.21
Escher: 11.76
Simon Crawford: 12.23
Kevin Hays: 13.22
ManasijV: 14.53
Amos Tay: 14.63
qqwref: 14.79
Maarten Smit: 16.64
Cornelius Dieckmann: 16.77
Alifianto Adi: 17.07
Stini: 17.13
Zhou Yichen: 19.85
Mande: 21.76
Mike Hughey: 25.08
Michael Erskine: 43.78
Mats B: 52.46*

October Average Winners:**be patient*
* Overall results (mean of 2)
**be patient*
*Overall Best Single:

*Fazrulz: 6.86
Escher: 9.11
Simon Crawford: 10.04
ManasijV: 10.47
Kevin Hays: 10.83
Amos Tay: 11.04
Maarten Smit: 11.46
qqwref: 11.91
Cornelius Dieckmann: 12.59
Alifianto Adi: 12.98
Stini: 14.03
Mande: 16.94
Zhou Yichen: 18.48
Mike Hughey: 19.17
Michael Erskine: 30.26
Mats B: 42.30


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are the results for August:

1. Rowan Kinneavy 11.88

2. Fazrulz 12.04

3. Simon Crawford: 12.41

4. Maarten Smit: 15.58
5. Ellis: 18.09
6. Patrick Jason Lim 18.40
7. Marion Gerard Bulanhagui 18.41
8. Ian 18.70
9. Cornerlius Dieckmann 18.80
10. Jude 19.16
11. Jackson Warley 19.29
12. Shane Perryman 19.44
13. John Lee 20.04
14. Pete Harpham 26.77
15. William B 27.39
16. Mike Hughey 27.97
17. Lumej 32.27
18. Inferno 40.97
19. Mats B 57.28

Very tight competition around the 18s area!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

Maarten Smit: 
September: 16.64 (11.46, 27.67)
October: 15.67 (12.70, 21.67)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann: 

September: 16.77 (13.55, 24.81)
October: 15.90 (12.59, DNF)

Comment: First was very, very bad. Second is okay with lots of nice singles.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 19, 2009)

Let's see how badly I do at this 

*Goes to do both in succession*

Simon Crawford

October: 12.23 (10.04, 15.86)
November: 12.54 (10.42, 16.17)
Mean: 12.39

Good, then meh.


----------



## Stini (Oct 19, 2009)

September: 17.13 (14.80, 20.97)
October: 17.49 (14.03, DNF)

Quite satisfied with those times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey

September: 25.08 (19.17, 30.72)
October: 24.09 (19.95, 28.06)

Comment: September was average. But a couple of months ago, this would have been spectacular for me. I'm improving! October was better than average for me.


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey
> 
> September: 25.08 (19.17, 30.72)
> 
> Comment: Average. But a couple of months ago, this would have been spectacular for me. I'm improving!


 
2s better in a month and a half isn't too shabby at all Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey
> ...



Yeah, and check this out:

October: 24.09 (19.95, 28.06)

So okay, this was actually a pretty good one for me.

And my average really has improved about 2 seconds in the past month and a half. I got serious about it, and it helped!


----------



## mande (Oct 19, 2009)

September: 21.76 (18.34, 27.09)
October: 23.18 (16.94, DNF)

Mean = 22.47

First solve of October's scrambles was 1:02:28 with a massive pop. Two other solves also had pops, one being the DNF.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 19, 2009)

September 14.53 (11.09, 17.31)

14.49, 14.80, 11.09, 16.32, 13.15, 14.78, 14.78, 13.24, 14.70, 14.59, 15.06, 14.13, 13.38, 15.80, 13.61, 14.27, 15.30, 14.96, 17.31, 16.59, 15.01, 12.31, 13.02, 15.36

I lost concentration somewhere in the middle  11.09 was OLL skip. I had one PLL skip too.

October 14.48 (10.47, DNF)

14.94, 14.66, 16.05, 13.74, 14.71, 13.87, 14.85, 14.52, 15.59, *10.47, 11.82,* 14.29, 15.64, 14.06, 15.85, 13.99, 15.64, 15.09, DNF, 14.44, 14.73, 13.50, 13.22, 13.31

10.47 non lucky  that is just awesome for me  Decent average. Best average 5 13.37.


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> Here are the results for August:
> 
> 2. Fazrulz 12.04



BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH

*September:
*
10.16, 10.35, 9.14, 11.30, 13.58, 11.37, 10.70, 10.14, 11.47, 11.42, 10.46, 8.68, 9.18, 9.66, 9.59, 10.86, 10.62, 10.15, 8.59, 10.06, 8.33, 10.41, 10.42, 9.81 = *10.21*

best time: 8.33
worst time: 13.58
best avg5: 9.47 (σ = 0.21)
best avg12: 9.74 (σ = 0.69)

Good solves 

*October:*

11.11, 12.39, 11.56, 6.86, 12.97, 11.40, 12.28, 10.13, 12.23, 11.98, 10.23, 8.44, 7.98, 9.83, 11.83, 11.28, 8.86, 8.57, 11.92, 10.40, 11.97, 11.90, 7.12, 10.37 = *10.63*

best time: 6.86
worst time: 12.97
best avg5: 9.50 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 10.10 (σ = 1.49)

Weird average. Alot of 11's, then a fair few nice singles. 

No skips throughout these 2 averages.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 20, 2009)

Amos Tay

September: 14.63 (11.04, 20.50)
October: 14.44 (11.60, 22.95)

Bad, just bad. I suck today.


----------



## Yichen (Oct 21, 2009)

Zhou Yichen
September: average 19.85, best:18.48, worst:22.35
19.29, 20.47, 19.88, 19.77, 21.96, 19.03, 21.09, 20.40, 19.49, 20.72, 18.66, 19.52, (18.48), 19.08, 19.21, 21.38, 19.16, 19.21, (22.35), 19.50, 20.26, 19.12, 18.83, 20.74


October:average19.70，best:16.56,worst:21.76
19.61, 18.98, 18.93, 20.93, (21.76), 20.02, 19.59, 21.03, 17.90, 19.93, 20.71, 17.80, 18.49, 21.12, 20.85, (16.56), 18.75, 19.17, 19.76, 20.74, 19.62, 20.88, 18.37, 20.11

best of two months:16.56.


----------



## Hays (Oct 22, 2009)

Kevin Hays

September: 13.22 (11.03, 16.47)

Second half sucked, I was averaging 12 for the first 15. I had 7 low 11's but I couldn't get a 10.

October: 13.35 (10.83, 17.31)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 29, 2009)

Mats B
September 52.46 (42.30, 78.10)
October 58.60 (42.71, 104.60)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2009)

Michael Erskine (msemtd): -
September: 43.78 (30.26, 53.68)
October: 45.63 (37.68, 1:00.78)

Looks like I'll be 45 at UK Open - no better than last comp!


----------



## Alifianto (Oct 31, 2009)

Alifianto Adi

September: 17.07 (13.25, DNF) 
October: 17.96 (12.98, DNF)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2009)

"September": 14.79 (11.91, 18.07)
pretty good.
16.02, 17.53, 13.68, 14.41, 13.98, 15.60, 12.17, 13.14, 16.76, 15.61, 14.78, 15.19, 14.22, 18.07, 13.08, 13.54, 13.84, 15.01, 14.29, 15.08, 11.91, 15.07, 15.21, 17.28

"October": 15.11 (12.61, 19.15)
not so good. I think I had 4 pops. best avg5 = first avg5 = 13.37.
13.22, 15.37, 12.83, 13.10, 13.80, 19.15, 15.44, 16.42, 13.92, 16.17, 16.31, 13.26, 15.57, 16.21, 15.55, 16.27, 15.57, 14.81, 17.67, 16.41, 14.02, 14.59, 15.85, 12.61


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2009)

September: 11.76 (9.11, 15.08) 
Very nice, surprisingly consistent after a dodgy start.
11.34, 13.68, 15.08, 14.31, 11.86, 11.93, 11.80, 11.16, 9.11, 9.68, 11.47, 11.96, 10.77, 12.63, 11.32, 10.71, 12.03, 11.85, 11.07, 11.53, 10.84, 10.23, 12.26, 14.29

October:


----------



## Lumej (Oct 31, 2009)

Lumej
October: 27.53 (20.43, 35.31)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2009)

I always forget about this....

Pete Harpham 

October - 24.89 (20.06, 32.41)


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 31, 2009)

Taylor B.-F.

September-
(25.15), 25.24, 27.97, (32.32), 29.22 = 27.47 avg
note- a little above average, the 32 had a really bad OLL, and the 29 an E-perm
Mean-27.98

October-
25.73, 25.06, (29.17), 26.89, (21.57)
note- more like average, the 29 would have been a lot better but I couldn't recognize an H perm (self :fp)
Mean-25.89


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Taylor B.-F.
> September-
> (25.15), 25.24, 27.97, (32.32), 29.22 = 27.47
> note- a little above average, the 32 had a really bad OLL, and the 29 an E-perm



Uhh, you're going to edit this post with the other times/average in right?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 31, 2009)

_James Dean Ludlow_

_September_ 28.18 (23.96, 35.47)
_October _ 28.01 (25.69 43.18)

_Comment_ - Not bad. Did all 48 one after the other. Hands tired at end. No lucky solves and only 1 pop.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 31, 2009)

Escher said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Taylor B.-F.
> ...



yes I just didnt have time to do it right then, Im doing it now.


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Taylor B.-F.
> 
> September-
> (25.15), 25.24, 27.97, (32.32), 29.22 = 27.47 avg
> ...



I don't think you understand, you need to give me your results in the format:

_*mean, (best single, worst single).

*_so you're post would look like:

TEGTaylor
September: 27.98 (xx.xx, xx.xx)
October: 25.89 (xx.xx, xx.xx)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2009)

Escher said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Taylor B.-F.
> ...



I'm not sure he realises he has to do 24 solves for each month.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 1, 2009)

Is it too late to compete?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Is it too late to compete?



Do it today, you'll be fine.


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too late to compete?
> ...



Yep, it's fine. Like the weeklys, the competition is only over once I've posted the next month, or I've announced the results. Essentially, until I can be bothered to finish my entry


----------



## Faz (Dec 2, 2009)

Rowaaan!!


----------

